# ssl: Too many levels of symbolic links.



## redshirt (Jun 19, 2011)

OK. I don't get this. I have a symlink: `ln -s /etc/ssl /usr/jails/mail.blah.net/etc/`

When I go into the jail the link is listed with *ls -l*, but when I check the link function I get the error:


```
ssl: Too many levels of symbolic links.
```
As far as I can tell, there are no other ssl symlinks and no nested links. Are there any tricks to evaluating this?


----------



## redshirt (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah never mind. I get it. The jail doesn't escape the jail root! It ends up linking itself.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess that *within* the jail the symlink actually points to itself, i.e. /etc/ssl == /etc/ssl

Edit: exactly.


----------

